# DX12 Performance Vorschau: AMD und Nvidia stellen erste Preview-Treiber bereit



## Locuza (7. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit der Vorstellung von AMDs Mantle weht frischer Wind in der Welt der Grafikschnittstellen. 
Unzählige Präsentationen und Praxisartikel haben sich mit der theoretischen und letztendlich praktischen Leistungsfähigkeit einer modernen Grafikschnittstelle befasst. 

Mit der neusten Windows 10 Build (9926) ist DX12 in einer frühen Version erschienen. 
Für einen Praxistest reicht das dank fehlender Treiber und Anwendungen leider nicht aus. 
Das hat sich jedoch schnell geändert. 

Dank den Preview-Treibern, welche von AMD und Nvidia bereitgestellt wurden (Catalyst 15.200 Beta und Geforce 349.56 Beta), war es in Kombination mit der DX12 fähigen Nitrous-Engine möglich für AnandTech den ersten Praxis-Artikel über neun Seiten zu erstellen. (Anmerkung: Diese Treiber sind bisher nicht öffentlich verfügbar.)
Auf AMDs Seite wurden drei Grafikkarten getestet von Bonaire, Hawaii bis zu Tonga. 
Ältere Grafikkarten mussten ausgelassen werden, da mit GCN 1.0/ IP v6 noch einige Darstellungsfehler im Benchmark auftratten. 

Nvidias Kandidaten bestehen aus Kepler, Maxwell Gen 1 und Maxwell Gen 2. 
Auch bei Nvidia mussten ältere GPUs, die Fermi-Reihe, ausgelassen werden, hier existiert bisher noch kein Treiber-Support. 


Und wie schlägt sich DX12 gegen DX11 und Mantle letztendlich? Dafür lasse ich das Bild für sich selber sprechen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzt unfertiger Software, sind die Ergebnisse absolut überzeugend. 
Während der Gewinn bei low-end GPUs groß ist, aber noch keine Offenbahrung darstellt (750Ti +23%) , ist dieser bei Performance Karten (680 +57%) und letztendlich High-End GPUs (980 +150%) eine Wucht. 
Möchte man aber wirklich dramatische Werte sehen, zieht man die Ergebnise von AMD zu Rate:
260X +152%, 285 +251%, 290X +417%. 

Da Star Swarm von Anfang an einen Mantle-Renderer besaß, hat hier AMD kaum in DX11-Optimierungen investiert, dafür stand Mantle bereit. 
Mantle ist bei AMD dabei noch einen Tick schneller, als DX12. 

Update: 
AnandTech hat eine e-mail von Oxide-Games erhalten, die einen Grund dafür liefert, wieso der Mantle-Renderer bei AMD ein Tick schneller arbeitet, als DX12. 
Aufgrund der extremen Anzahl an GPU-Auträgen, kann der Command-Processor der GPU, welche die Arbeit für die GPU verteilt, überlastet werden. 
Um dem entgegen zu wirken wird zu Lasten der CPU optimiert, die CPU kombiniert ein paar Aufträge, die Anzahl dieser sinkt insgesamt und der Command-Processor hat weniger zu tun. 
Das resultiert insgesamt in einer etwas höheren GPU-Performance. 

Diese Optimierung, welche sich auch ausschalten lässt, führt zu 16% mehr Performance auf einer 290X




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein interessantes Hardware-Limit zeigt sich somit zum Vorschein, voerst wird es vermutlich keine praktische Relevanz haben, aber ein wichtiger Aspekt beim Design einer Engine und zukünftiger GPU-Hardware sein.


Viele weitere Skalierungstest, Stromverbrauchswerte und Informationen können aus dem Artikel entnommen werden:
AnandTech-DX12-Preview


Update 2 (13.02.2015):

AnandTech legt mit einem Nachtest noch einmal nach. 
Getestet  wurden dieses mal relativ leistungsschwache CPUs, namentlich  A10-7800,  A8-7600 und ein Intel Core i3 (genaues Modell wird allerdings  nicht  genannt). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dank DX12 besteht praktisch kein CPU-Limit mehr und die Prozessoren sind in diesem Szenario gleich stark. 
Wurde unter DX11 noch eine Mehrperformance von ~68-90% erreicht, sind es unter DX12 praktisch gleiche Ergebnisse vorzufinden. 
Das  gilt allerdings nur für das extreme-setting, unter low-quality   verschiebt sich die Last wieder Richtung CPU und Intels CPU kann  wieder  einen starken Vorsprung vorweisen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichtsdestotrotz wird der Abstand stark verkürzt. 
Unter DX11 besteht noch ein Vorsprung von 84% für Intel, unter DX12 sind es dann "nur" noch 44%. (i3 vs. A8)

Den ganzen Artikel mit zusätzlichen CPU und iGPU-Werten gibt es unter folgenden Link:
AnandTech | Star Swarm, DirectX 12 AMD APU Performance Preview

*Ausblick für Spiele:*
Star-Swarm stellt natürlich ein extreme-case dar, solche Zuwächse sind nicht direkt in Games zu erwarten. 
Der  Ausblick fällt dennoch sehr positiv aus, schließlich ist die Software noch nicht ganz fertig, DX12 ist eine weitreichende Schnittstelle die alle IHVs vereint und sich sogar in der Xbox One findet. 
Schließlich sollte mit dem Wegfall von immer mehr Cross-Gen Spielen ein immer höherer Anspruch bestehen und damit das Potential von einer modernen API zu profitieren. 

Weitere Infos, Präsentationen über das Thema DX12 und auch die neuen Hardware-Features die damit einhergehen, kann man für die GDC 2015 erwarten.
Zahlreiche Sessions erwarten einen dort:



Spoiler



*Advanced Visual Effects With DirectX 11 & 12: Welcome/Getting the Most Out of DirectX12* 
Speakers:  Nicolas Thibieroz (AMD), David Oldcorn (AMD), Evan Hart (NVIDIA)

_DirectX12 represents the start of a new era for graphics development.  Programmers are now empowered to leverage GPU resources and exert a  level of control so far unprecedented in standard graphics APIs. In this  talk, AMD and NVIDIA will discuss the new programming model and  features of the new API. This is an advanced tutorial, for developers  familiar with graphics programming, on how to start developing efficient  and effective D3D12 applications straight away, packed with useful tips  and insights._

*Advanced Visual Effects With DirectX 11 & 12: Visual Effects in Star Citizen*
Speaker:  Alistair Brown (Cloud Imperium)

A detailed look into the visual effects in development for the crowd  funded open world space game Star Citizen and its single player military  counterpart Squadron 42. This includes the rendering and lighting of  volumetric gases for everything from smoke trails and massive explosions  to gas-clouds several hundred miles across. Other rendering effects  such as our ship damage system and shield rendering solution will also  be presented.

*Advanced Visual Effects With DirectX 11 & 12: Advancements in Tile-based Compute Rendering*
Speaker:  Gareth Thomas (AMD)

Tiled deferred rendering and Forward+ rendering are becoming  increasingly popular as efficient ways to handle the ever increasing  numbers of dynamic lights in games. This talk looks at some of the most  recent improvements to this approach as well as exploring the idea of  clustered rendering.

_*Advanced Visual Effects With DirectX 11 & 12: Sparse Fluid Simulation and Hybrid Ray-traced Shadows for DirectX 11 & 12*_
Speakers:  Jon Story (NVIDIA), Alex Dunn (NVIDIA)

This session will cover two high end techniques that benefit from  advanced GPU hardware features. High resolution fluid simulation in  games has always been problematic, but with tiled resources it's  possible to optimize for memory footprint, simulation cost and rendering  efficiency. Conventional shadow mapping has its pros and cons, this  hybrid technique combines the best of shadow mapping with ray-traced  shadows using conservative rasterization.

*DirectX 12: A New Meaning for Efficiency and Performance (Presented by AMD)* 
Speakers:  Dave Oldcorn (AMD), Stephan Hodes (AMD)

_Direct3D 12 adds key new rendering features such as multiple queues  for asynchronous compute and DMA, and the ultra-performance API both  eliminates performance bottlenecks and enables new techniques. AMD will  talk about the key interactions between the new D3D12 capabilities and  AMD hardware and how to get the best from both. This session will  include live demos._

*OIT to Volumetric Shadow Mapping, 101 Uses for Raster Ordered Views using DirectX 12 (Presented by Intel)* 
Speaker:  Leigh Davies (Intel)

One of the new features of DirectX 12 is Raster Ordered Views. This adds  Ordering back into Unordered Access Views removing race conditions  within a pixel shader when multiple in flight pixels write to the same  XY screen coordinates. This allows algorithms that previously required  link lists of pixel data to be efficiently processed in bounded memory.  The talk shows how everything from Order Independent Transparency to  Volumetric shadow mapping and even post processing can benefit from  using Raster Ordered Views to provide efficient and more importantly  robust solutions suitable for real time games. The session uses a  mixture of real world examples of where these algorithms have already  been implemented in games and forward looking research to show some of  the exciting possibilities that open up with this ability coming to  DirectX.


----------



## IluBabe (7. Februar 2015)

Hab den Artikel auch gerade gelesen. Vielversprechend allemal. Hoffentlich wird DX12 schneller implementiert in neue Spiel als noch ältere DX Versionen. - Oder sogar rückwirkend? Wünschenswert wäre es bei einigen Titeln alle mal.

Edit: es sollte der Hinweis hinzugefügt werden bei allem Optimismus, dass Star Swarm ein Best-Case-Szenario darstellt, was schon damals auf Mantle im Vergleich zu DX 11 zutraff, ist auch nach wie vor für DX 12 gültig. Sprich DX12 werden bei weitem nicht über die API genau solche 30% Unterschiede produzieren. Zudem ist die Star Swarm Engine RNG und kann zwar über Mittelwerte den Unterschied abbilden, jedoch nicht mit vollständiger Korrektheit.


----------



## azzih (7. Februar 2015)

Wasn das fürn Benchmark vo die GTX980 einfach mal 1/3 schneller ist als die R9 290X? Sonst liegen die doch immer recht nah beinander


----------



## Kinguin (7. Februar 2015)

das sieht ja verdammt gut aus ,danke für diese Infos 
da bin ich mal gespannt

nur warum liegt eigentlich die gtx 980 so viel weiter vorne als die r290x?


----------



## Mitnick84 (7. Februar 2015)

Interesant! Und wo bekommt man den Geforce 349.56 Beta Treiber?


----------



## max310kc (7. Februar 2015)

Schön zu sehn, dass DX12 anscheinend genauso schnell arbeitet wie Mantle.

Was die Performanceunterschiede angeht: Eventuell liegt es daran, dass die Engine den Geforce einfach besser liegt. Wahrschienlich liegts aber auch am Beta Status von DX12 und den dazugehörigen Treibern. Wenn irgendwann mal die finalen Versionen da sind kanns auch wieder anders aussehn. Also kein Grund jetzt über etwaige Überlegenheiten zu diskutieren.

edit: Den Treiber wirds wohl momentan nur direkt von Nvidia/AMD geben, erste Preview halt.


----------



## Rizzard (7. Februar 2015)

Für mich eher unbrauchbar.
Leistungssteigerung von teils 400% im best case? Das Diagramm könnte glatt von MS kommen.
Mich interessiert nachher nur wieviel Frames ich in Spiel x dazu gewinne.


----------



## IluBabe (7. Februar 2015)

azzih schrieb:


> Wasn das fürn Benchmark vo die GTX980 einfach mal 1/3 schneller ist als die R9 290X? Sonst liegen die doch immer recht nah beinander





Kinguin schrieb:


> das sieht ja verdammt gut aus ,danke für diese Infos
> da bin ich mal gespannt
> 
> nur warum liegt eigentlich die gtx 980 so viel weiter vorne als die r290x?



Das liegt an der Engine - die ist darauf funktionalisiert worden ein spezifisches Szenario generieren. Und entsprechend skaliert die 980 da sehr gut, weil Maxwell in diesem Szenario wesentlich mehr Leistung generiert. Im Endeffekt sieht man hier ums mal genauer auszudrücken warum die 290/290X Karten Alteisen sind im Vergleich zu 970/980.

Wenn ihr AMD Karten sehen wollt die besser abschneidet wartet auf Testergebnisse unter DX12 der 380/390er Karten.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Februar 2015)

Das bescheinigt meiner GTX 980 ja eine rosige Zukunft, auch wenn ich sie wohl eh recht schnell wieder wechseln werde 

Aber man muss eben auch dazu sagen, dass Star Swarm nur ein Benchmark ist. Mit realen Spielen hat das wenig zu tun.


----------



## Locuza (7. Februar 2015)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Das liegt an der Engine - die ist darauf funktionalisiert worden ein spezifisches Szenario generieren. Und entsprechend skaliert die 980 da sehr gut, weil Maxwell in diesem Szenario wesentlich mehr Leistung generiert. Im Endeffekt sieht man hier ums mal genauer auszudrücken warum die 290/290X Karten Alteisen sind im Vergleich zu 970/980.


Liegt vielleicht an der Engine und/oder am AMD Treiber oder gar an AMDs Architektur, vielleicht ist der Command-Processor überfordert. 
Hawaii steht z.B. auch schlecht gegenüber einem alten GK104 dar (680), allerdings skaliert letzterer im Vergleich zu Maxwell auch sehr schlecht. 



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Aber man muss eben auch dazu sagen, dass Star Swarm nur ein Benchmark ist. Mit realen Spielen hat das wenig zu tun.


Wobei die Engine natürlich auch irgendwann für reale Spiele verwendet wird.


----------



## IluBabe (7. Februar 2015)

Ich würde meinen es ist die Architektur. Weniger die Rohleistung der Karte an sich. Immerhin ist in den Tests die 750Ti auch extrem weit vorn, verglichen zur 680er die synthetisch um einiges besser dastehen sollte der Rohleistung nach. Treiber ist was dran, aber da hat NV einfach mehr Manpower als AMD dem gegenüber steht AMDs Erfahrung mit Mantle und da sollten die Treiber ebensogut sein. Die Kombination wird da schon zu den Balken beigetragen haben.

Das einzige was zumindest feststeht ist, dass ein 4Kerner kaum weniger Leistung hat als 6Kerner - somit wird der i7k in meinem PC auch mit DX12 noch lang lang einen guten Unterbau darstellen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Effekt der Mantle gebracht hat für unterirdisch perfomende CPUs wird ja dan mit DX 12 für alle Grakas vorhanden sein. Und entsprechend sollte dann das Upgrade des Unterbaus sich sogar noch mehr strecken als es heute schon tut. Außer es kämen auf einmal superheftige Rohleistungs fressende KIs und Strategiespiele die CPUs wie nix verputzen.


----------



## Locuza (7. Februar 2015)

Bei einer 290X reicht sogar ein Dual-Core aus.
Definitiv ein tolles Ergebnis, aber auch zwingend nötig. 
Mit der FinFET Generation werden die GPUs massiv mehr Rohleistung haben und wenn man da ein Multi-GPU-Paar hat, dann braucht man eine effiziente Engine damit das auch weiterhin skaliert.


----------



## IluBabe (7. Februar 2015)

Klar für Multi GPU the Way to go. Aber realistisch wird MultiGPU in einstelligen Prozent, wenn nicht sogar Promille Bereich aller PCs liegen, die fürs Spielen hauptsächlich benutzt werden. Insofern ist das ein interessanter Nebeneffekt aber nichts was die Masse berührt. Im Discounter bei mir um die Ecke wurde bisher noch kein PC mit zwei Grakas angeboten.


----------



## Sunjy (7. Februar 2015)

Hoffe das dann drei GPUs endlich mal etwas besser Skalieren und ich bei der neuen AMD gen zuschlagen kann.


----------



## Kerkilabro (7. Februar 2015)

Wirkt sich das ganze nicht negativ auf den Hardware- Markt aus?


----------



## Gimmick (7. Februar 2015)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Wirkt sich das ganze nicht negativ auf den Hardware- Markt aus?



Wie sollte es?


----------



## Mitnick84 (7. Februar 2015)

Na ganz einfach, weil selbst ältere karten mit dx12 nochmal ne ganze ecke länger leben aufgrund des heftigen plus an Frames.
Und dank Mantle ist DirectX 12 diesmal eine echte Revolution statt nur Evolution!


----------



## Locuza (7. Februar 2015)

Update: 

AnandTech hat eine  e-mail von Oxide-Games erhalten, die einen Grund dafür liefert, wieso  der Mantle-Renderer bei AMD ein Tick schneller arbeitet, als DX12. 
Aufgrund  der extremen Anzahl an GPU-Auträgen, kann der Command-Processor der  GPU, welche die Arbeit für die GPU verteilt, überlastet werden. 
Um  dem entgegen zu wirken wird zu Lasten der CPU optimiert, die CPU  kombiniert ein paar Aufträge, die Anzahl dieser sinkt insgesamt und der  Command-Processor hat weniger zu tun. 
Das resultiert insgesamt in einer etwas höheren GPU-Performance. 

Diese Optimierung, welche sich auch ausschalten lässt, führt zu 16% mehr Performance auf einer 290X




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein  interessantes Hardware-Limit zeigt sich somit zum Vorschein, voerst  wird es vermutlich keine praktische Relevanz haben, aber ein wichtiger  Aspekt beim Design einer Engine und zukünftiger GPU-Hardware sein.


----------



## Kinguin (7. Februar 2015)

das heisst ich könnte vllt meinen i5 noch länger behalten
da freut sich zwar der Geldbeutel,aber dachte so mit 2017 könnte ich auf einen 6 Kerner umsteigen ,von dem dann auch mehr Spiele profitieren


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (7. Februar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> nur warum liegt eigentlich die gtx 980 so viel weiter vorne als die r290x?



Gameworks 

@Thread

Sehr schön, werde dann aber doch erst mir DX12 final (mit Win12 um das auch richtig zu vermarkten ) aufrüsten, bis dahin reicht mir meine jetzige Config


----------



## Gimmick (7. Februar 2015)

Mitnick84 schrieb:


> Na ganz einfach, weil selbst ältere karten mit dx12 nochmal ne ganze ecke länger leben aufgrund des heftigen plus an Frames.
> Und dank Mantle ist DirectX 12 diesmal eine echte Revolution statt nur Evolution!



Wenn dann sowieso nur ältere CPUs nicht Grafikkarten. 
Man kann die Frames wie bisher auch einfach in Optik ummünzen, dann ists das selbe Prinzip wie bisher nur in hübsch.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. Februar 2015)

Nicht schlecht der Specht, endlich mal wieder eine DX-Version die eine neue Versionsnummer auch wirklich verdient, Respekt.
Man kann nur hoffen das Entwickler so schnell wie möglich darauf setzen, und nicht noch weiter DX9 als Standard nehmen.


----------



## Locuza (8. Februar 2015)

Ich bin gespannt auf die neuen DX12-Effekte und wie effizient sie sich umsetzen lassen, zusammen mit den Effizienzverbesserungen ist das wirklich eine sehr verdiente Versionsnummer. 
Mittlerweile wird für AAA-Titel mehrheitlich DX11 eingesetzt. 

Ich hoffe nur, dass wir nicht das gleiche Spiel wie mit DX9 spielen müssen, wo trotzt DX10/11, die deutlich ältere API-Version verwendet wurde.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. Februar 2015)

Hoffentlich werden dann auch die Konsolenports schnell besser. 
Jetzt wird es wirklich eng für Publishern, ausreden fallen immer weiter weg, hat mit der Hardware angefangen und setzt sich auf Softwareebene fort


----------



## dbilas (8. Februar 2015)

Kleiner Tippfehler


> Seit der Vorstellung von AMDs Mantle weht frischer Welt in der Welt der Grafikschnittstellen.


Weht frischer Wind sollte es bestimmt heißen


----------



## Zybba (9. Februar 2015)

Ich hoffe, das bringt uns mehr Performance und gute neue Features.
Von DX 10.1/11 waren die Leute ja eher enttäuscht, soweit ich mich erinnere?
Tesselation ist so das einzige woran ich mich konkret erinnere.


----------



## Locuza (9. Februar 2015)

DX10.1 war ein kleines, aber nettes Update. 
Nvidia hat es aber, außerhalb von low-end-gpus am Ende, nicht unterstützt und danach kam DX11 schon. 

DX10 selber war aber ein gutes Update, auch wenn es zuerst nicht sehr positiv angenommen wurde, aus vielen verschiedenen Gründen. 

DX11 hat Tessellation gebracht und viel wichtiger Compute-Shader. 
Compute-Shader werden für eine Vielzahl von Effekten verwendet. 

Tessellation hat in der Praxis so seine Probleme, Artefakte können entstehen, die erste DX11 Hardware von ATI war schlecht darin und es war nie ganz so billig. 
Man sollte auch am besten seine Engine dafür anpassen, damit man das Feature wirklich sinnvoll nutzen kann. 

DX12 ist ein gigantisches Update. 

- Kosten für Drawcalls stark reduziert 
- Multi-Core submission möglich
- Flexibel queues verschicken
(Async Compute, Multi-GPU-programming)

- Viele nützliche Kommunikationsverbesserungen zwischen CPU und GPU. 

Render-Features:

ROVs, Typed UAV Loads, Volume tiled ressources, conservative rasterization. 

Damit lässt sich eine Vielzahl von Sachen anstellen, Voxel-Computing wird günstiger, Partikel-Effekte können höher aufgelöst, billiger implementiert werden und besser gefiltert. 
Transparenzen generell, für Haare (TressFX z.B.), Partikel wie schon einmal genannt. 


Die Quizfrage ist, wann werden wir das erste mal DX12 Render-Features in Spielen erleben und wie oft?
Dank der statischen Konsolenhardware, können viele der Render-Features nur exklusiv für neue PC-Hardware verwendet werden.


----------



## Zybba (9. Februar 2015)

Ich kenne zwar viele Begriffe nicht, aber es klingt ja nach vielen guten Neuerungen.



Locuza schrieb:


> Die Quizfrage ist, wann werden wir das erste mal DX12 Render-Features in Spielen erleben und wie oft?


Jo, das ist ja immer die Frage...
Hoffentlich wird es öfter Verwendung finden, statt nur in Werbevideos.


----------



## Locuza (9. Februar 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird es öfter Verwendung finden, statt nur in Werbevideos.


Nvidias GameWorks Modul VXGI (Voxel Global Illumination) verwendet vermutlich schon einige der Hardware-Features und wird mit DX12 vielleicht weitere Updates erhalten. 
Soll glaube ich auch in der Unreal Engine 4 enthalten sein. 
Intel wird nächsten Monat auf der GDC eine Session bezüglich ROVs zeigen (Rastered Ordered Views).

ROVs ermöglichen praktisch auf jeder Hardware das Feature, welches Intel Pixel Synchronization genannt hat, welches in Grid 2 verwendet wird. 
Sehr cooles Zeug 
Intel Iris Pro 5200 Grafik im Test (Seite 7) - ComputerBase

OIT ist auch mit DX11 Hardware möglich, allerdings frisst das Memory und Bandbreite und kostet ganz schön viel Leistung. 
Mit ROVs lässt es sich viel effizienter und stabiler auf DX12 Hardware umsetzen. 

Also es besteht die Möglichkeit das wir dank Intel und Nvidia da schon eine gewisse Unterstützung für die neuen Features sehen werden. 
Mal sehen, ob AMD auch noch etwas pushen möchte. 
TressFX wäre z.B. ein perfekter Kandidat für ein DX12 Update mit ROVs, da es in seiner jetziger Form mit DX11 zahlreiche Nachteile hat.


----------



## RavionHD (9. Februar 2015)

Sieht sehr gut aus, vielleicht wird mein i5 3470 doch noch länger bleiben als geplant.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (10. Februar 2015)

Ich erhoffe mir von DX12 auch, dass mein man bei M-GPU-Setups dann anstatt 4GB, dann eben 8GB hat oder eben den doppelten Speicher. Ob der Effekt von DX12 nicht genauso verpufft wie Mantle, bleibt abzuwarten. Ich hol mir keine Titan 2 um dieser dann einen Dual-Core zur Seite zu stellen. Mal schauen ob DX12 hält was es verspricht.


----------



## Gimmick (10. Februar 2015)

Locuza schrieb:


> Tessellation hat in der Praxis so seine Probleme, Artefakte können entstehen, die erste DX11 Hardware von ATI war schlecht darin und es war nie ganz so billig.
> Man sollte auch am besten seine Engine dafür anpassen, damit man das Feature wirklich sinnvoll nutzen kann.



Hat sich bisher leider kaum geändert. Hoffe Fiji reißt da was.


----------



## Locuza (10. Februar 2015)

@ *oldsql.Triso*

Das ist aber eine Entwickler-Sache, wie sie Multi-GPUs umsetzen und auch, ob überhaupt?
Entsprechend finde ich das sehr unattraktiv.
Man hat einfach kein konsistentes Spielerlebnis mit Crossfire/SLI. 

Hier hast du AFR, da vielleicht SFR, da unter Umständen etwas exotisches. 
Bei dem und dem Game hast du überhaupt kein Crossfire/SLI oder erst nach Wochen/Monaten nachgepatched.

@ Gimmick

Also es geht schon. 
Evergreen (5870) hatte z.B. nur einen Tessellator und schlecht war der auch noch. 
Die 6970 hat Verbesserungen erhalten und zwei davon eingebaut. 
Hawaii hat das ganze noch einmal verdoppelt und es gab weitere Verbesserungen. 
Bei Tonga kamen wieder zusätzliche Tweaks zum Einsatz. 

Mittlerweile ist der maximale Durchsatz schon gut, solange es bei niedrigen Faktoren bleibt. 
Fiji darf natürlich ruhig weiter verbessern, aufgrund von DX12 sollte auch der Command-Processor irgendwann potenter ausfallen. 
Man kann deswegen spekulieren, ob und wann AMD vielleicht ein größeres Redesign oder große Verbesserungen ansetzt. 

Ich bin gespannt darauf, ob sich Fiji stark von Tonga unterscheidet.
Sollten beide zur IP v8 gehören. 
Unterschiede beim Front-End und dem Stromverbrauch kann es dennoch große geben.


----------



## Rog_Player (10. Februar 2015)

Fragt mich wann die ersten GPUs mit DX12 in Hardware erscheinen..


----------



## Zybba (10. Februar 2015)

Rog_Player schrieb:


> Fragt mich wann die ersten GPUs mit DX12 in Hardware erscheinen..


Ich hoffe, dass GTX 970+980 kompatibel sein werden. Das sollte doch technisch möglich sein?


----------



## Mitnick84 (10. Februar 2015)

@Zybba  Die sind Kompatibel, genauso wie die AMD R9 290. Mit den Karten wurden ja die Benchmarks erstellt. Zumindest was die Verringerung des Overheads angeht und das ist ja das Kern Feature.


----------



## Zybba (10. Februar 2015)

Mitnick84 schrieb:


> @Zybba  Die sind Kompatibel, genauso wie die AMD R9 290. Mit den Karten wurden ja die Benchmarks erstellt. Zumindest was die Verringerung des Overheads angeht und das ist ja das Kern Feature.


Achja richtig... xD
Ich Dummbatz.
*Rog_Player*s Fangfrage hat mich erwischt. 

Ich hatte das irgendwie auch im Hinterkopf, dass die DX12 nutzen können.
Eine schnelle Google Suche hat das aber nicht ergeben und ich wollte keinen Mist schreiben...


----------



## RedVapor (10. Februar 2015)

Bin mal gespannt wie dann die APUs mit HBM und dx12 abgehen. Das wird dann mein Wohnzimmer Rechner 😊


----------



## Locuza (13. Februar 2015)

Update 2 (13.02.2015):

AnandTech legt mit einem Nachtest noch einmal nach. 
Getestet  wurden dieses mal relativ leistungsschwache CPUs, namentlich A10-7800,  A8-7600 und ein Intel Core i3 (genaues Modell wird allerdings nicht  genannt). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dank DX12 besteht praktisch kein CPU-Limit mehr und die Prozessoren sind in diesem Szenario gleich stark. 
Wurde unter DX11 noch eine Mehrperformance von ~68-90% erreicht, sind es unter DX12 praktisch gleiche Ergebnisse vorzufinden. 
Das  gilt allerdings nur für das extreme-setting, unter low-quality  verschiebt sich die Last wieder Richtung CPU und Intels CPU kann  wieder einen starken Vorsprung vorweisen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichtsdestotrotz wird der Abstand stark verkürzt. 
Unter DX11 besteht noch ein Vorsprung von 84% für Intel, unter DX12 sind es dann "nur" noch 44%. (i3 vs. A8)

Den ganzen Artikel mit zusätzlichen CPU und iGPU-Werten gibt es unter folgenden Link:
AnandTech | Star Swarm, DirectX 12 AMD APU Performance Preview


----------



## Kinguin (13. Februar 2015)

Locuza schrieb:


> ...



mal ne Frage zu Dx12
Bisher war ja immer der Takt von den Kernen entscheidender als die Anzahl der Kerne/Threads,kann es gut sein,dass bei Dx12 auch sich dann mal ein 6/8Kerner je nachdem lohnen könnte ?
Ich weiss dazu lässt sich noch keine genaue Aussage tätigen,würde mih mal interessieren,bin auf dem Gebiet nicht so bewandert


----------



## Locuza (13. Februar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> mal ne Frage zu Dx12
> Bisher war ja immer der Takt von den Kernen entscheidender als die  Anzahl der Kerne/Threads,kann es gut sein,dass bei Dx12 auch sich dann  mal ein 6/8Kerner je nachdem lohnen könnte ?
> Ich weiss dazu lässt sich noch keine genaue Aussage tätigen,würde mich  mal interessieren,bin auf dem Gebiet nicht so bewandert


Sagen wir es mal so, theoretisch kann man dank DX12 nun leichter und besser skalieren. 
Dafür muss aber natürlich auch die Engine modern und angepasst in dieser Beziehung sein. 

Die CryEngine und Frostbite Engine zeigen sich hier schon exzellent unter DX11:
Crysis 3 im erneuten CPU-Test: Intel holt auf, AMD weiterhin stark
Battlefield 4 im Test: CPU-Bechmarks mit Kernskalierung - Windows 8.1 immer noch deutlich schneller

Praktisch ist das dann vielleicht nicht so einfach, da das CPU-Limit für die nahe Zukunft soweit nach hinten geschoben sein scheint, dass Kerne/Threads/Taktraten erst einmal gar nicht interessieren. 
Bei einigen Mantle-Spielen kann man um 1-2 Ghz runter gehen und es zeigt sich keine Veränderung an den FPS. 

Also der Bedarf bzw. Zuwachs durch starke CPUs mit 6-8 Kernen wird denke ich vorerst nicht existieren, vor allem nicht, wenn die Premium-Preise bei Intel weiterhin so bestehen bleiben. 
Ist natürlich nur meine Spekulation, vielleicht erwartet uns doch ein Zuwachs dank besser angepassten Engines, "Next-Gen" only  Games und vor allem dank GPU-Monstern mit 6-12 TF an Leistung, aber für die nahe Zukunft würde ich auf nein tippen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Februar 2015)

Locuza schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, dass wir nicht das gleiche Spiel wie mit DX9 spielen müssen, wo trotzt DX10/11, die deutlich ältere API-Version verwendet wurde.



Das lag aber schlicht daran, dass D10/11 Vista voraussetzten, was eher nicht so verbreitet war.

Diesesmal wird der Umstieg auf Windows 10 von M$ sehr stark forciert, so dass man davon ausgehen kann, dass bei ERscheinen schon eine recht breite Hardwarebasis vorhanden ist, da ja einige bestehende Lizenzen in Win 10 Lizenzen umgewandelt werden können...


----------



## Locuza (13. Februar 2015)

Ich sehe die Situation auch leichter an, als zuvor. 
Windows XP und DX9 haben viel zu lange die größte Masse dargestellt, es hat dank Vista und dem dämlichen DX10 Zwang ewig gedauert, bis sich das gelockert hat.
Und auch ab Windows 7 musste man noch einen Spiele-Zyklus abwarten, bis ein DX10/11 Renderer in den meisten Engines vorhanden war. 

Dieses mal muss man "nur" hoffen, dass Windows 10 sich schnell verbreitet und MS das Anwendungsinterface intelligent in seine Funktionen unterteilt. 
Also DX11.3 als Abwärtskompatibilität und DX12, als der neue zukünftige Standard. 

Der letzte kann immerhin für die CPU-Verbesserungen ab Fermi, GCN IP v6 (1.0) und Haswell Support leisten. 
Da gibt es schon eine Basis und dank Mantle und dem erscheinen von DX12 auf der Xbox One, sollte der Portierungsaufwand auch leichter werden.


----------



## Duvar (18. Februar 2015)

Am 3. März wissen wir mehr DirectX 12 versus DirectX 11 â€“ Over 100fps Difference on Unreleased GPU
Bin mal gespannt, wie genau diese 100 FPS Differenz bzw mit welchem Setup etc zustande kamen,


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Februar 2015)

Im Text steht was von einem Crossfire-Sytem.


----------



## Duvar (18. Februar 2015)

Mit welchen GPUs getestet wurde steht jedoch nicht, dass da Mulit GPU genutzt wurde ist klar


----------

